# Ar15 and magpul ?



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

I Have a rock river lower. Purchased some new 20 round magpul clips awhile back. Have couple alum ones I always use with no issues. Tried out the magpul ones today. 5 different ones to be exact, none of them lock in the way the should. A little bit of a pull and they come out with out needing to push mag release button. Jamming was an issue due to mag not being seated up tight. Anyone ever experienced this??


----------



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

.223 round


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Never heard of this, if you watch the mag release arm on the other side of the button, when you put in a new mag is it not being triggered by the new mag? Or is it not getting that far? make sure your using enough force, also try with the bolt closed and with it held open.


----------



## cory.loos (Dec 26, 2009)

Tried it every way possible. It's almost like the slot In the magazine isn't deep enough so it doesn't allow the clip release pin to close all the way?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Your mag catch might be a little thick. You can measure that and your mags to see if they are compatible. I have seen out of spec parts before.

You can also try to screw in the mag catch more. Going too far will cause jams in standard mags.

Behind every successful man, there is a woman. Behind every dead man, there is Chuck Norris.


----------

